# ziproxy + https not working

## sobers_2002

```
# Example ziproxy.conf

################

# netd options #

################

WhereZiproxy = "/usr/bin/ziproxy"

Port = 8080

## WARNING: Remember to restrict the access to Ziproxy

## if your machine is directly connected to the Internet.

# OnlyFrom = "127.0.0.1"

NetdTimeout = 0

## This will append bzipped logging output to LogFile.

# LogPipe is only compatible with netd! LogPipe is not compatible with xinetd.

# LogPipe ={"bzip2", "-9cq", "-"}

## This will append logging output to file named DDD-YYYY.log

# LogFile = "/var/log/ziproxy_%j-%Y.log"

###################

# Ziproxy options #

###################

## HTTP auth file

## Should contain user:pass pairs, lines no longer than 128 chars

## Password is unencrypted

# PasswdFile="/usr/local/ziproxy/ziproxy.passwd"

## Forward everything to another proxy server.

## Modifications/compression is still applied.

 NextProxy="nexy_proxy_server"

 NextPort=80

## If specified, ziproxy will send and check Via: header

## with given string as host identification.

## It is sometimes useful to avoid request loops. Default: not specified

# ViaServer = "something"

ZiproxyTimeout = 120

MaxSize = 4194304

UseContentLength = false

## Substrings for Compressible data types under application/.

## Matches with leading "x-" too.

Compressible = {

        "shockwave", "msword", "msexcel", "mspowerpoint", "rtf", "postscript",  

        "java", "javascript", "staroffice", "vnd.", "futuresplash", 

        "asp", "class", "font", "truetype-font", "php", "cgi", "executable",

        "shellscript", "perl", "python", "awk", "dvi"

}

## Whether to try to compress the following formats (true) or not (false)

# ProcessJPG = true

# ProcessPNG = true

# ProcessGIF = true

## If false, does not process transparent/animated GIFs

# AllowLookChange = true

## Preemptive Name Resolution

## If enabled, tries to resolve hostnames present in the processed HTML files

## for speeding up things (no delay for name resolution).

## One extra process + (max)PreemptNameResMax threads will run for each HTML request.

## PreemptNameResMax is the max hostnames it will try to resolve per HTML file.

## PreemptNameResBC "bogus check", ignore names whose domains are not .nnnn, .nnn or .nn

##

## WARNING: This option makes sense _only_ if you have a caching DNS or

## a name cache of some sort (like: PDNSD).

## == THIS OPTION WILL INCREASE BY MANY TIMES THE REQUESTS TO THE DNS ==

##

# PreemptNameRes = false

# PreemptNameResMax = 50

# PreemptNameResBC = true

## Image quality for JPG compression.

ImageQuality = {20,15,15,15}

## Image quality for JP2 compression.

JP2Rate={0,0.1,0.04,0.03}

## WARNING: Suffixes modification code is currently buggy,

##          better leaving it disabled for now.

ModifySuffixes = false

## Custom HTTP Error Messages

## Define here the full path to the HTML file which should be

## sent, instead of the internal default page.

## Note: The internal defaults give more precise error messages.

##

## 400 - Bad request (malformed URL, or unknown URL type)

# CustomError400="/var/lib/ziproxy/error/400.html"

## 404 - Unknown host (Ziproxy will not issue 'page not found' errors itself)

# CustomError404="/var/lib/ziproxy/error/404.html"

## 408 - Request timed out

# CustomError408="/var/lib/ziproxy/error/408.html"

## 500 - Internal error (or empty response from server)

# CustomError500="/var/lib/ziproxy/error/500.html"

## 503 - Connection refused (or service unavailable)

# CustomError503="/var/lib/ziproxy/error/503.html"

```

I am using the above proxy config. But whenever there is any https request, ziproxy gives 404 error. I am able to surf the net properly with the proxy that the request is being fwded to. Why is it so??

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## sobers_2002

** bump **

NoOne?? It still doesn't work with the latest 2.1.1 version.

----------

